# Two Thunder Bay gigs.....



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Our not so li'l ol' band from TBay is comin' out to play !

April 28th at the Fastlane (first band to debut there !)
and May 5th at the Polish Legion hall on Cumberland across from the Beer Store (how convenient) at a Shag. Class 0f '88 (or so ) Hammarskjold High School sweethearts are finally tying the knot.... 


Hope to see some TBay forumites there !! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Saturday night at the Fastlane eh? Just might have to make it out that night, what time is the first set? :food-smiley-004:


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi Kev !
We start at 10:00 and play till 2:00. (I'm getting too old for this *L*)
If you don't make it out this Saturday then don't miss next Saturday at the Polish Hall....I'll bet TONS of Hamm grads from around the time we graduated will be there. :food-smiley-004:

I hope ya make it out to both shows !! Bring the Mrs. !!


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Friendly li'l reminder here folks !

Also, Laidies and Genitalmen of the forthcoming Thunder Bay audience, I feel I should also make it CRYSTAL CLEAR that if anyone so attending this evening's venue should happen to find it funny to yell out "Freebird" OR "Skynyrd" during our performance please be mindful that the bar will be full of the band's friends and that in doing so, the band *cannot* be held responsible for what may happen to you should you decide to forgo this friendly reminder.
This warning is void where prohibited and not valid in Quebec.

Cheers !


----------

